# 2016 Altima steering is locking, freezing



## stucker0896 (Sep 13, 2019)

While driving in turns (not necessarily sharp turns) my steering will randomly lock. (Goes straight while I am attempting to turn). Thankfully, it only lasts a few seconds and releases. I am estimating my speed between 45 and 55.
I now think it is doing it during straight drives (4 lane hwy going about 65-70). But I could be over sensitive and looking for a problem. There are no sounds that are typical to power steering going out.

My car has already been in the shop (Nissan) for a week and they can't recreate the problem. Any ideas, driving it makes me real nervous, because I drive about 400 miles a week?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It seems to point to the steering gear causing the problem. Make sure the fluid level is at the full mark. Jack the front of the car up and use jack stands under the chassis so that you'll be able to turn the steering wheel end-to-end. Now start the car up and slowly turn the steering wheel end-to-end; the turning of the steering should be smooth and free of any noise; do this several times.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also, if you haven't done so, already, contact Nissan's customer service hotline and start a report. They may suggest taking your car to another dealer or sending a Nissan service rep to the dealer to look at it. If nothing else, at least you have further documentation and have made them aware of your concern. Just because the dealer has looked at it doesn't mean it's been communicated to Nissan the manufacturer of the potential safety issue. 1-800-NISSAN-1


----------



## BrianD (May 10, 2021)

stucker0896 said:


> While driving in turns (not necessarily sharp turns) my steering will randomly lock. (Goes straight while I am attempting to turn). Thankfully, it only lasts a few seconds and releases. I am estimating my speed between 45 and 55.
> I now think it is doing it during straight drives (4 lane hwy going about 65-70). But I could be over sensitive and looking for a problem. There are no sounds that are typical to power steering going out.
> 
> My car has already been in the shop (Nissan) for a week and they can't recreate the problem. Any ideas, driving it makes me real nervous, because I drive about 400 miles a week?


----------



## BrianD (May 10, 2021)

stucker0896 said:


> While driving in turns (not necessarily sharp turns) my steering will randomly lock. (Goes straight while I am attempting to turn). Thankfully, it only lasts a few seconds and releases. I am estimating my speed between 45 and 55.
> I now think it is doing it during straight drives (4 lane hwy going about 65-70). But I could be over sensitive and looking for a problem. There are no sounds that are typical to power steering going out.
> 
> My car has already been in the shop (Nissan) for a week and they can't recreate the problem. Any ideas, driving it makes me real nervous, because I drive about 400 miles a week?


Did you ever figure out your problem with your car? My 2016 Nissan pathfinder is doing the same currently.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

BrianD said:


> Did you ever figure out your problem with your car? My 2016 Nissan pathfinder is doing the same currently.


It's electric power steering (EPS), so if the pump loses power then you'll get a failure with no codes in the EPS. The EPS has it's own dedicated ground wire which is usually the culprit. Trace it to the other end from the pump and chances are you'll find a loose or rusty bolt. Even if it looks secure, loosen and then re-tighten it (the problem is often from unbroken paint and not necessarily corrosion). On an R52 Pathy, the EPS ground is located at the base of the righthand shock tower.


----------



## Cesv (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello, today i had the same problem while i was turning left. Did you find a solution? my car is a nissan altima 2016


----------



## Cesv (Sep 12, 2021)

stucker0896 said:


> While driving in turns (not necessarily sharp turns) my steering will randomly lock. (Goes straight while I am attempting to turn). Thankfully, it only lasts a few seconds and releases. I am estimating my speed between 45 and 55.
> I now think it is doing it during straight drives (4 lane hwy going about 65-70). But I could be over sensitive and looking for a problem. There are no sounds that are typical to power steering going out.
> 
> My car has already been in the shop (Nissan) for a week and they can't recreate the problem. Any ideas, driving it makes me real nervous, because I drive about 400 miles a week?


Hello, today i had the same problem while i was turning left. Did you find a solution? my car is a nissan altima 2016


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Check the ground lug as above. It's the culprit 99.9% of the time when the EPS cuts out intermittently.


----------

